# Rebuild Corsair 400R case and PSU



## macho84 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello Guys finally my build is over. But still waiting for the Fans to complete the cooling part. 

I will post the Video of Corsair 400R and PSU GS800 soon . 

Thanks
*www.megapix.com/?p=C71WAFN96.jpg
*www.megapix.com/?p=UJ96S1RO6.jpg
*www.megapix.com/?p=ATVWKKL16.jpg
www.megapix.com/?p=PW0ZAYRH6]*www.megapix.com/?p=PW0ZAYRH6.jpg[/URL]


Unboxing Videos Individual Product
[YOUTUBE]HxDDdCOn8WM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2KcyxXVWnPk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]L4QXxof-gHo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]iBKdFpiIEAw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]MieH5DsXKec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice pics, but due to its very high resolution, page loading time becomes lengthy. Consider resizing those pictures.

One question: does Thermalright silver arrow, block first two ram slots? (i.e. can you install any good ram like ripjaws x in the first slot?


----------



## macho84 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes we can install the ram which i had but sniper wont fit it. Also we cant use 3rd fan rest is fine it fits without issues but removing the ram requires to take the HSF.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 17, 2011)

Great rig congrats


----------



## macho84 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Actually I am uploading few videos of Individual Products Unboxing Will Post here soon

How to post Youtube videos


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 17, 2011)

youtube.com/watch?v=*0ib_AJQRWdE*

Copy the bold part & paste [YOUTUBE*here*/YOUTUBE] (with close & open square brackets, resp.)


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

@macho84

Congrats and Awesome Purchase mate...  

Honestly You are not justifying your cabinet by taking pictures like that.... 
Take your cabby where there is good lighting and take pictures without Flash.. If possible keep ISO setting to low/100.....

Thanks for the Videos.....


----------



## macho84 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes i will do the right photos as i am in hurry with some other work. i will be doing a nice review with all fans attached this weekend. I will post another video and many snap shots front to all sides.


----------

